# Chad- a true story



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh wow! That's amazing. Poor horse :-( Hehe I'm glad he's better though. I live in Nova Scotia


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Aww, poor chad! Did you find out what made that round hole (that doesn't sound like a sprain a horse would get whilst in play to me!) do you think the owners did it to him? I'm so glad he's recovered now anyway


----------

